# Mail-où sont stocké les messages envoyés ?



## Alain55 (9 Décembre 2008)

Voilà que je me retrouve avec des Mails répertoriés dans Mail.app comme étant envoyés sous le dossier 
&#9660; *BOÎTES AUX LETTRES* 
&#9660;Messages Envoyés ​&#9660;<nom du compte>​ Je constate que ceux ci semblent corrompus, manque des informations comme le destinataire par exemple.
D'où une inquiétude; *sont ils stockés en interne ou sur le serveur ?*  d'autant que cette boite "Eléments envoyés" ne fait pas partie de des répertoires considérés comme faisant partie de 
&#9660; *SUR MON MAC*

Comment doit on procéder pour qu'ils apparaissent comme tels dans 

&#9660; *SUR MON MAC*
&#9660; User​&#9660; Messages envoyés​N'était-ce pas une fonction intégrée à Mail auparavant ? 

Merci de me guider


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

bonjour
Et si tu en disais un peu plus?
Quel Mail? quel OS?

compte pop ou imap?
chez qui?
avec quels réglages?

ca dure depuis longtemps?
le mac est il entretenu?


----------



## Alain55 (9 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour, Et si tu en disais un peu plus?



compte pop avec plusieurs comptes
chez mon fournisseur d'accès, pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas de la même façon chez tous les F.A.I ? 9
ca dure depuis 1 mois
le mac est entretenu pour autant qu'il puisse l'être. 10.5.5, mail 3.5 (929.4/929.2)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

c'est Leneuf  le FAI?
( assez instable coté webmail)

et quel reglage tu as pour tes envoyés?


----------



## Alain55 (10 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est Leneuf  le FAI?
> ( assez instable coté webmail)
> 
> et quel reglage tu as pour tes envoyés?


Désolé, mais ma réponse vient de se perdre à cause du délai trop faible avant réidentitfication sur Mac G, une réponse qui était pourtant bien circonstanciée.



pascalformac a dit:


> c'est Leneuf  le FAI?
> ( assez instable coté webmail et quel reglage tu as pour tes envoyés?



Je suis d'accord sur l'instabilité générale des services Neuf ! pas seulement son webmail.
Les réglages sont corrects, je peux te l'assurer. ( Ma facture téléphonique par contre ...)
Les appels aux hotlines ... alourdissent le budget.
Seul bémol, à la qualité de mes réglages : à la création d'une nouvelle BAL dans MAIL avec un même fournisseur. Les règlages smtp diffèrent selon le FAI. 
Mais là ne se situe pas le problème à mon humble avis.

En posant cette simple question, je voulais simplement comprendre pourquoi je n'ai plus la possibilité de stocker dans mes dossiers l'ensemble d'une relation épistolaire avec quelqu'un qui ne cite pas le message que je lui ai envoyé lorsqu'il me répond.

En clair mon message N°1, _sa_ réponse à N°1, mon message N°2, sa réponse N° 2 etc...
Comme un fil de discussion, en somme.

Pour faire une sorte d'*historique ou de récapitulatif de toute une discussion par mail.* 
J'ai donc une frayeur, lorsque certains de mes propres messages se retrouvent corrompus dans la case :
&#9660; *BOÎTES AUX LETTRES*&#9660;Messages Envoyés ​&#9660;<mon compte mail>​Aucun de ceux-ci ne sont réutilisables, et ne me dis pas stp, qu'ils sont stockés sur le serveur. :hein:
J'en profite pour dire que je ne comprends guère la différence entre les différents protocoles ( *imap* et *pop+smtp*)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

je vais pas repondre sur tout 
mais 
1- on ne connait toujours pas tes reglages ( webmail ou dans Mail)

2 tu as dans Mail divers options de presentation dont par "fil" entier
voir aide
Visualisation de messages dans un fil de discussion

3- pop = les messages sont en dur sur ton ordi
( et sur le serveur ou enlevés du serveur)
ca va quand on a une machine

imap les messages sont sur le serveur et Mail les as en visio 
(techniquement temporairement dans ses caches)

pratique si on gere depuis plusieurs ordis ou ordis plus telephone
chaque machine ne servant que d'interface avec le serveur, c'est le serveur qui est central
et tout est synchrone 
( pas en pop)

smtp c'est le protocole d'envoi
(que ce soit en pop ou en imap)


----------



## Alain55 (10 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je vais pas repondre sur tout


Merci PascalFormac
1- on ne connait toujours pas tes reglages ( webmail ou dans Mail)
&#8226; moi non plus !, je ne sais pas de quels réglages tu parles ( ports, sécurisation etc...?)
2- tu as dans Mail divers options de presentation dont par "fil" entier
voir aide Visualisation de messages dans un fil de discussion
&#8226; Je vais donc réactualiser cette option et voir ce que cela donne, je pensais que c'était dépendant du *titre* des mails et non des *expéditeurs*.
3- pop = les messages sont en dur sur ton ordi
( et sur le serveur ou enlevés du serveur) 
&#8226; chez moi, c'est une habitude de les enlever assez rapidement
ca va quand on a une machine
&#8226; Bein, c'est vrai que je vais étudier la chose, puisque j'en ai plusieurs
imap les messages sont sur le serveur et Mail les as en visio 
(techniquement temporairement dans ses caches)
&#8226; Dans les caches de quoi ?
pratique si on gere depuis plusieurs ordis ou ordis plus telephone
chaque machine ne servant que d'interface avec le serveur, c'est le serveur qui est central
et tout est synchrone 
( pas en pop)
&#8226; Et bien grâce à toi j'ai fait un bond en avant... Merci.
&#8226; Par contre je suppose qu'il faut bien garder une machine en pop ? non ?
smtp c'est le protocole d'envoi (que ce soit en pop ou en imap) 
&#8226; Ton aide m'est précieuse, il a des infos que j'avais complètement zappées


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

faudra quz tu explorer les balises de citations aussi

pop imap sont DEUX protocoles de gestion 
destinés à des besoins differents ( ou des habitudes)

un des avantages de l'imap associé à un webmail à gros stockage ( genre 5 à7 gigas) c'est qu'on peut TOUT garder...en ligne
assez pratique
par exemple tu es chez un pote et que tu veux lui montrer la video debile qu'on t'a envoyée il y a 6 mois

plus serieusement l'imap est parfait dans le cas classique : machine au bureau + machine maison + telephone

en pop tu ne peux pas avoir le même message sur machine bureau et maison
en imap par definition oui


----------

